# The Longevity Game



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2005)

i thought this was fun, until it told me i was gonna die in about 25 years.
i need to start exercising again.

anyway, here's the game. it'll tell you an estimate, based on certain questions, of how long they think you will live.

http://www.nmfn.com/tn/learnctr--lifeevents--longevity_game


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2005)

I wuz kinda scared to play this game, but I guess I'm doing OK.  Hey! the game said so!  I will likely see some grandchildren, unless I get assassinated for my political beliefs.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 18, 2005)

85.. that's long enough for me.  : )


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 18, 2005)

I got 86, and Cameron got 91. Wow and we are only 13!

Grace


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2005)

gives me to 71.  39 more years. 4 stars out of 5


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2005)

says I'll be around til I'm 95 - got a while to go yet.


----------



## corazon (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be hanging around with licia until I'm 93.


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, but I've got quite a head start on you.  I have grandchildren older than your children. Glad to know you will be around for a long while, thought.


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be 87 which is pretty good. I should do my dad, DH reckons he'll be around until he's 100 just to annoy us!!!!! The thing that made that test sad for me is that if my mum had done it she would have got a fantastic score cause she never smoked or ate junk and didn't drink either and she died of ovarian cancer 2 weeks after her 61st birthday.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll live to 84, I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## cara (Nov 19, 2005)

I only know my weight in kilogramm and my height in cm... does anybody knoe how to convert?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 19, 2005)

68??? Yikes! I smoke, that was a big factor and yes, I want to quit!


----------

